# 12-01-05 Thursday weigh in



## GeorgiaberryM (Mar 30, 2004)

I don't know if this is "allowed" but I am going to start this for weigh in - last week it was confusing.

170 this week - no gain from Thanksgiving. I am a little disappointed that I didn't lose more pounds during this first phase of my diet, but I guess starting during the holidays is like that . . .

Carry on, everyone!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I also stayed the same. #179
I did over do it . Now I am really focused.

steff


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

181, and that after a seriously great gastronomic holiday experience, including days worth of leftovers. 

Okay, onward and DOWNward!

This week's strategy is to halve what I put on my plate, and continue to drink water. Adding 1/2 an hour walk daily. Should be fun in the snow!

Pony!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Same here again. I guess I should quit eating chocolate buckeyes for breakfast.


----------



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

weighed the same today but yesterday I was down 2# but then was out of town all day...so I am thinking I had a very salty day and it might be excess water weight?


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

236.5 last week this morning weight is 232. I am using a much smaller plate and measuring my food. The smaller plate fools my eye into thinking I am eating more and measuring tells that I am not. Still need to drink more water and exercise more.


----------



## mtmama (Jun 11, 2004)

214 lbs, same as last week. pretty good considering all the delicious food there was. stuffing is my favorite. My goal is more water, and no snacking after dinner!


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

150# AGAIN ! Thats two weeks I've stayed the same !!! I'm going to the "Wailing Wall"............


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Miz Mary, you did well! You did not gain over the Thanksgiving Holiday!!


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

Off to the wailing wall for me.  Up 2 lbs, and that's probably yesterday's potato chips.

Halo


----------



## packratqueen (Aug 19, 2004)

Stayed the same this week--159#....You girls have really helped me
out. I am going to try harder this week since we have gotten
one holiday out of the way....I like to jump around the house to the
'50's and '60's music (my era) so off I go!!
Good Luck Everyone!!
Mary


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Like most everyone else, my weight is the same as last week - 198. That's okay with me, considering I was afraid I might have gained!


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, no! I'm up 2.5lbs to 152.5#. How can I gain 4# in one day? I didn't eat 3500 calories, which is what one pound is supposed to equal, and I gained FOUR POUNDS???!!!  And it wasn't even Thanksgiving food that did it. I'm just going to have to work harder this week. I need to add a lot more exercise to my daily routine. I lost it once, I can lose it twice.


----------



## 1/4acre (Jul 21, 2005)

.. Down 1 pound only 99 more to go. Spent the last 25 years putting it on sure hope it doesn't take that long to get rid of.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I did real good yesterday. I even spit out the piece of candycorn I put in my mouth. I had no carbs, except for fuit till dinner. Then I had a potato. Today I will do the same.
Steff


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

I didn't get a chance to post yesterday...we have started back to milking so that makes for along day and not much puter time///I am down to 171...Eating my cashews takes away the desire to pig out and for sweets...Everyone is doing great!!!!...One pound at a time...MissKitty


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

Can we all decide which thread we will be posting the weigh-in?
I vote for the Sticky. Anyone else have ant thoughts. Not a big problem but why have two.
Steff


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Sure, works for me, whichever one y'all decide to use.

But do I have to go back to the sticky and put in this week's weight? heh...

Pony!


----------



## dare2b (Sep 28, 2004)

I posted my weigh in at the Sticky thread, but I'll say it again here: Stayed at 183, one pound less than my beginning weight and one and a half pounds more than before Thanksgiving. Well I snacked a lot at T-Giving, but didn't gorge. Guess that helped. Weather has been uncooperative for outdoor exercise so will have to start exercising indoors---dancing sounds good! Glad to have this group.....seems easier somehow with others joining in the effort!


----------

